# Leo is back on the loose



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We released the little Long Earred Owl that came in on the 10th last night. We took him into an opthamaogist that is kind enough to look at our patients when we have one that seems like there is a problem. We had treated the abrasion on his eye and it had cleared up OK but he still didn't seem to be seeing right. Turned out in addition to the abrasion he had a bacterial infection in both eyes. We got some eyedrops from the Doc and two days of treatment and he was seeing good as new. The bacterial infection is probably what caused him to hit the window in the first place. But he is good as new now - and a mighty handsome young fellow - he will have those Long Earred owls babes swooning come this spring.

NAB 

Here he is ready to go back home.










Here he is waving goodbye and heading for his home stand of bushes. Yous hsould have seen him - soon as he got airborne he headed directly for his bush and swooped right downand in he knew exactly where his roost was.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great job. I bet he is happy to go back "home".
He is gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is very cool.........so now we have a "homing owl"?  
Glad he's good as new and has gone home...........good job


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I'm very happy to hear his eyes got ok. I know the little guy was ready to hit the road again. You and your GF are wonderful.

BTW, that last shot is stunning. You live in a beautiful area.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great news that the owl was successfully released. Good job! It's wonderful that you found a opthamaogist who is willing to help out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

What a good looking bird, with a happy ending.

The pics are priceless!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, WOW, Nab...that's JUST GREAT! I am so happy for "LEO!!"

Great pictures!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

He's a beauty NAB.  

It's great seeing him fly back 'home'.
Thanks for posting the pictures. 

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

You get to work with the most ~gorgeous~ birds!

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Another successful release of another gorgeous bird....wonderful!!!!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Plenty of room for a young owl to flex his wings*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Nab, I'm very happy to hear his eyes got ok. I know the little guy was ready to hit the road again. You and your GF are wonderful.
> 
> BTW, that last shot is stunning. You live in a beautiful area.


Here's his backyard Maggie - he will have that whole hill to fly around on come spring.










Here's another shot of him warming of those long wings










NAB


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow....with room like that,I wish I could sprout wings and fly. Another angel flies free on earth (great job)..wishing him good hunting.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Nab, He is really beautiful. You did a great job.


----------

